# toro snow pup



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there all its a little early for snow but i started work on a toro snow pup i cute little snow blower i cleaned out the carb it had a little sticky gas in it it has great compression and good spark i replaced the rotted gas line the piston and cylinder look clean as a whistle and i put it back together i put some fresh mixed gas oil and tried to start up the motor nothing happened after a lot of pulls i called it a day the next morning i tried to start it i could barly pull the rope and somehow the gas was almost gone and when i did managed to pull the rope it would spit gas out the muffler by no start whats going on please i could use some help and thanks guys :wave::wave::wave: by the way the motor says its made by techusun and the numbers are 31502 420110 serial t 1450- f 7087587 any help would be appreciated


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not at all familiar with snow blowers, but your carburetor has to be flooding and all the fuel ended up in the crankcase and cylinder. Thats why the rope was hard to pull (hydro lock) trying to compress all the liquid fuel in the cylinder. 

Take another look at the carburetor, is it a diaphragm carburetor?? If so then diaphragms may need replacement and or metering needle, if float type, check float, inlet needle and seat.


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

You need to clean/rebuild the carb. It is a diaphram type carb...maybe a needle is sticking open? I think 30yr is correct, that it's flooding the cylinder.
That is a real a*s kicker of a snow thrower...ibecause it only has 14 or 16 inche wide path but is pwered with a 3 hp engine...it's got a lot of heart.

spit


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there i wanted to say thanks for your help and to tell you guys that i got the snow pup running and it throws snow real good about 6 to 10 feet, also i sold it to a eldery couple for 15 dollars they did not havew much money, had bad backs so i just asked 15 for the blower to get back the money for the carb kit i put in it anyway i thougt i would tell you guys thanks for your help.:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------

